# Compuer Enhusiasts - Algarve



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm interested in meeting computer enhusiasts in Roja-Pe or surrounding areas (Acoeias, Olhos d'Agua, Albufeira, Villamora.

Perhaps even start up a club.

Operating system immaterial alhough my preference is Linux

Bus service around the area isn't too bad especially with an Interurbano Card


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, I live in Albufeira and Im used to Mac OS and Windows


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Pity you are so far away as both Krystyna and myself both run Ubuntu on our laptops and desktops.

But all the best with you club.

Fred


----------

